

Great data visualization of who follows whom by Bloomberg - gokhan
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/graphics/2015-who-republican-candidates-follow/

======
dev1n
Would love to get the in-degree and out-degree of each node and calculate the
PageRank of each individual, see who is the most influential? Anyone know
where one could acquire the data used by the authors of this article?

